# A Question for Veteran Drivers...



## Rcar (Sep 10, 2016)

I just started driving for Lyft today and my second ride request had no pic. I accepted it and started to make my way. I then realized I was being sent to arguably the most dangerous part of the city. Now I'm nervous, luckily the ride was canceled by "Kimberly." My questions are, if there is no pic, should I just reject it from the start and do many riders not have a pic? Plus any other newbie advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Well uber Drivers have never seen pics 

But as for your post, just use judgment once you get to the area. Having their pic doesn't mean much any way. Kimberly could of just ordered a ride for Bruce, who likes to rob people....


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Rcar said:


> I just started driving for Lyft today and my second ride request had no pic. I accepted it and started to make my way. I then realized I was being sent to arguably the most dangerous part of the city. Now I'm nervous, luckily the ride was canceled by "Kimberly." My questions are, if there is no pic, should I just reject it from the start and do many riders not have a pic? Plus any other newbie advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


They only ROB FUBER DRIVERS.


----------



## KnightRider007 (Sep 5, 2016)

A good percentage of pax don't have pics attached to their rider profile, this is a normal thing to experience. 

Many also have fictitious names attached to their profiles like "Administrator," "2" or "Name." 

Just comes with the territory, nothing to worry about.


----------



## maxwell power (Aug 2, 2016)

second what knight rider said.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

KnightRider007 said:


> A good percentage of pax don't have pics attached to their rider profile, this is a normal thing to experience.
> 
> Many also have fictitious names attached to their profiles like "Administrator," "2" or "Name."
> 
> Just comes with the territory, nothing to worry about.


I've picked up a guy named '2' in North park.


----------



## KnightRider007 (Sep 5, 2016)

I think I have 2!!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

KnightRider007 said:


> I think I have 2!!


Twice ?

Just kidding.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Aparently a lot of Pax going to or requesting rides from iffy neighborhoods like to use fake names... I've gotten a few Pax w/ obvious fake names.
It's up to you to decide based of Pax rating, distance, location (if it's Lyft Line) and sometimes even the time of the day if you want to venture into those areas.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Also have had "User", "Owner", and "Administrator."


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't even think about the pictures since Uber doesn't have them and probably less then half of my lyft pax have a pic either


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Picture or no picture makes no difference but

Fake name+sketchy area+late night = Cancel Ride


----------



## Fresnouber (Jun 21, 2016)

It's an acquired skill that comes with experience. You have 10 seconds to decide based on few factors if you take the ride. 

Typically a 5 star rated female in a decent area will always get picked up by me. If the rating is low I will make a judgement. It's very quick decision that will get easier with experience.


----------



## LowRiderHyundai5000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Montgomery said:


> Picture or no picture makes no difference but
> 
> Fake name+sketchy area+late night = Cancel Ride


It is that simple IMO.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> They only ROB FUBER DRIVERS.


Lyft already robbed you so how can it get worse?


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I do not drive in sketchy neighborhoods. Today I got a ride pick up, guy wanted me to pick up his gf, he called me and seem to be okay. She got off work at Bed Bath and Beyond in a nice area. Well we drove to bad neighborhood and after I dropped her off, I turned off driver mode and hopped on the freeway out of there.

I'll drop you off there but sure as hell am not picking up rides from bad neighborhoods. Dead miles will be had, I'm getting out. Don't be there in the first place. Don't accept those 20 minute pickups that lyft tries to foist on you.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Rcar said:


> I just started driving for Lyft today and my second ride request had no pic. I accepted it and started to make my way. I then realized I was being sent to arguably the most dangerous part of the city. Now I'm nervous, luckily the ride was canceled by "Kimberly." My questions are, if there is no pic, should I just reject it from the start and do many riders not have a pic? Plus any other newbie advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Yep, TONS of passengers don't have pics (which makes it difficult to know who you're looking for), and yes, there are also people who don't have names-- I too have had "2," "Administrator," "Macbook Pro," "Goddess," etc... always awkward when you have to call someone and say, "uh, is this 2? This is XXX from Lyft."

I definitely recommend, if you're going to a sketchy area, keep all your doors locked until the person gets to the car, and don't be afraid to Cancel, especially if you don't know what the person looks like, and you're picking up a Friend. The account holders know that we have credit cards on file for them and we can potentially charge them (or be deactivated or have the police track them down) if they do damage to your car or cause you trouble. But there's no accounting for these "friends" they're having you pick up. A pax once told me a story of a ride he'd called for a friend who proceeded to vomit in the driver's car, he ended up having to pay the $200 or so to clean up HER mess, and she never reimbursed him. So, if an Account Holder's friend arrives to your car swaying and belching, don't be afraid to call and remind the pax of this, or just Cancel outright.

Picking up someone's friend/family member/girlfriend can ALWAYS be a pain, since you have to call the Account Holder to figure out where they are, and they have to call their friend to repeat where you are, what you look like, etc.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

One other tip I recommend: if you get a request for a pickup that's over 10 mins. away, don't be afraid to call and point that out/ask the pax if they're OK with waiting BEFORE you head off to pick them up. 

Yes, there's a VERY good chance that they'll Cancel then and there, but that's going to be a lot less frustrating than if you take a 15 min. drive to reach some stranger who Cancels right before you arrive (you also don't wanna drive 15 mins. for what could only be a $3.50 fare). 

This past weekend, I Accepted 2 pings, only to find out that both were at least 10 mins. away (which seemed surprising, since on a weekend night I would've figured there would have been other drivers closer).


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I have a couple rules:
No picture NO ride
No name? No ride(nicknames are fine, I've picked up lots of riders with cool or funny nicknames).
Rating below 4.8 NO ride
Pick up beyond 8 mins away? NOT accepting
No Lyft Lines PERIOD
NO Chicago drop offs( I live in the burbs, where red light cameras are legit and not set up to scam you of your hard earned money). I've gotten burned by these red light cameras during rush hour, never again Chicago!


----------



## rjokay (Mar 18, 2016)

SuckA said:


> I have a couple rules:
> No picture NO ride
> No real name? No ride
> Rating below 4.8 NO ride
> ...


Yeah I tried living by the same rules. Did for a long time. Lyft is hip to it now. Good luck not getting deactivated.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

On Uber, when I was new, I got a rider named Chewbacca. Pick the guy up and I, trying to make a joke, said 'what happened? Millennium Falcon broke down?'

Guy looked at me & said 'huh?' 

I said 'never mind' & drove the rest of the trip in silence


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I barely drive for Lyft now that I finally got in a job in my field, but I may go back in November, we'll see. I agree it's hard to stick to these standards without getting grief from Lyft, but if you want to make $$, as a 10-99, you have to set some rules to ensure that you'll keep making money, and not losing money.


----------

